# Gravity



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

As a space fanatic I was looking forward to watching this.

Got the PS4 powered up, cheaper movies to rent v sky. 
The film is 1h 24 mins and it couldn't end soon enough. Visuals were nice but the film is completely overrated and lacking in script and originality. It's was painful to watch sometimes.

Was expecting much more. 
If you missed C4 on space over three days , that was very good.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Anything with Sandra Bollock in it is worth missing.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

totally agree with you, was massively over hyped, didn't enjoy it at all


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I watched it at the cinema in 3d. Loved it. However, I do remember saying to a colleague at the time that I don't think I'd have had nearly the same reaction if it was just on tv. I think as a film goes its a shining example of what visually can be achieved but about little else.


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

It is **** cos it won so many awards lol


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I was nearly sick with all the American cheese. The script was appalling !


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I walked out halfway through. Awful film I can't believe the hype surrounding it. Tried it again on Cartoon HD and lasted 5 minutes before turning it off.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ha I watch it on box office & actually liked it more than I expected.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I watched it at home 3D and thought it was good, you can see why it won technical Oscars and non of the main leading role or best film though.

3D is a must for this film imo


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad I'm not the only one that thought it was bad. Seemed to be a trend for these types of film since Moon, which I thought was good as it was so different at the time


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

It reminded me of a low budget TV drama.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im surprised that so many of you didn't like this film. I thought it was bloody epic, especially on IMAX.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i was waiting for something to really happen to kick it off


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, 3D was good, he died to quick shes not sexy enuf..
ending was bad..
wanna see those 3d effects again !

Hobbits was better in 3D !


----------



## Salty Dog (Apr 13, 2014)

Worst movie i've seen this so far this year.
And knowing a bit about Satellites only made it worse.

The opening scene looked so promising... then... like a roller coaster, it just went down hill, Fast!.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I liked it, watched on a big screen at the hall with surround sound


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Watched this last night on Blu-ray. 

Effects weren't bad despite the CGI looking rather budget in places, and they forgot to involve a story....and acting.


----------



## aiza55 (Apr 28, 2014)

1. 4/5. spectacular effects, good thriller 
2. I enjoyed it a lot. It had great visuals, but it also was well done and didn't rely on visuals alone. but, its not very deep and wouldn't hold up well rewatching it a lot 
3. no sexual content and I don't remember any bad language. its just a bit intense. 13 on, I'd say. maybe younger if they're mature enough. there's nothing in it thats inappropriate for younger ages; i'm just not sure if it would capture their attention.


----------

